# 2D to 3D conversion



## ujwal_roy (Sep 6, 2012)

What has 2D to 3D conversion to do with the whole 3D experience?


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Sep 7, 2012)

Friend, 2D to 3D conversion is an important aspect of consideration for 3D viewing experience. The two major 3D technologies in the Indian market today are Shutter Glass type and FPR (Film Patterned Retarder). Now, SG works in the same way a camera Shutter works. It sends images to the left and right eye in a sequence due to which less number of images are received and the final 3D visual looks a bit blurred. FPR on the other hand sends images to both the eyes at the same time and is thus able to give high quality sharp 3D images.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 7, 2012)

2D to 3D conversion is a Joke on 3D experience.. Only 3D is Good if it is shot with 3D cameras (I mean two cameras)..


----------



## Flash (Sep 7, 2012)

Clmbx is right! Though you convert 2D to 3D with some softwares, you wont experience the whole effect of watching it in 3D.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 7, 2012)

@OP: two types of 3D TV are available today Active 3D & Passive 3D.
where former is better than latter


----------



## Sam22 (Sep 10, 2012)

The 2D-3D features makes you enjoy the suitable 2D contents into 3D content. Right now all the 3D TV are coming up with this feature and that's the main reason there is so much talk about this.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 10, 2012)

2D-3D conversion is cr@p. If anyone is thinking of buying a 3D TV just for 2D-3D conversion, I'll say - Don't !!!. You will be disappointed, seriously. It's just a gimmick nothing more.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2012)

^Ok.. and what about the all new passive 3D introduced by LG Cinema...
I've heard that the new passive 3D is lot more improved than its predecessors..


----------



## Flash (Sep 10, 2012)

I recently read the dIGIT's article of 'F*CK YOU CONSUMERS' and 'Its not for us and its for US".
This topic decently fits there!

In my view, its of no use (2D or 3D) when watching the tv in India. 
Incase of HD, only handful of channels are here.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 10, 2012)

@Zangetsu

LG Passive 3D is good, most people would prefer Passive 3D due to the light glasses and less flicker/crosstalk. But overall PQ is better in Active 3D models. And contrary to what you have heard, there aren't much improvements in LG Passive 3D models over last year.


----------



## LGWRGreg (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi ujwal_roy. LG WRman Greg here!

The 2D to 3D conversion pretty much allows you to view any content in 3D, making your 3D TV a lot more enjoyable!  Most people say the converted 3D is not as good as the actual 3D content, but with our LG Cinema 3D TV's passive 3D, it's still good enough to get the full 3D effect since the glasses are much easier on your eyes.

If you have any more questions feel free to ask or check out the official site for more info at *www.lg.com/in/3d-tvLG 

LG WRman Greg out!


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 14, 2012)

^

I guess you are LG company Rep ??? So can you tell me when LG plans to launch its OLED TV in India? Also approximate price ?


----------



## LGWRGreg (Sep 17, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> I guess you are LG company Rep ??? So can you tell me when LG plans to launch its OLED TV in India? Also approximate price ?



Hi again!  Yes, I am an LG World Record representative!

LG plans to launch its OLED TV in India near the end of the year.  The approximate price has not been released yet, but be assured that the moment I find out, I will let you know!  The OLED TV is wonderful piece of technology.  Have you ever seen it in person?  Believe me, the picture quality is incredible -- it will blow out any plasma or LED screen out of the water.

LG WRman Greg, out!


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 17, 2012)

^
Thank you Greg


----------



## Sam22 (Oct 23, 2012)

LGWRGreg said:


> Hi again!  Yes, I am an LG World Record representative!
> 
> LG plans to launch its OLED TV in India near the end of the year.  The approximate price has not been released yet, but be assured that the moment I find out, I will let you know!  The OLED TV is wonderful piece of technology.  Have you ever seen it in person?  Believe me, the picture quality is incredible -- it will blow out any plasma or LED screen out of the water.
> 
> LG WRman Greg, out!



Can you give us a update on the OLED TV? I came to know that LG won't be launching its oled this year.....Is it so?


----------

